# Leon Brooks Hines Lake



## Sea D Reamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to the lake fishing tomorrow. I have never been. 

Anyone have any pointers? What to use for bass? Any Crappie? Bream? etc...

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't have any advice for ya cause I've never been there, but I'm gonna be going there with my dad and grandfather Saturday. I would appreciate it if you would give us a report of what you did!


----------



## Sea D Reamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. 

It was a terrible day for fishing. We only caught about 4 or 5 small bass. I swear I think we threw the lure in there mouth because the fish had some serious lockjaw. 

The lake was awesome and we saw some HUGE HOGS! Water was ultra clear but everything we threw to the bass would just scare them away. 

I would love to go back to that lake, but think the real action would be night fishing!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely gonna plan on going back. Maybe they'll fertilize it a little more to make the water darker. I think that would really help the fishing.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

"State Lake" is a hard lake to fish. It gets fished A LOT!!! The really good time to fish there is pre-spawn and while they are bedded up. You can catch them on live bream though. I used to fish it all the time. They killed off most of the small fish 3yrs ago with some chemical. There still is some HUGE bream and shell cracker in it though. They are some what easier to catch. If you can catch small bream (bait size) take em down to the dam in the deep water and use them. I have had days on that lake where we just absolutely wore out the bass and quite a few where they have lock jaw and will not eat anything. Those hogs you see throw a zoom fluke or super fluke near them, a lot times they will instinctively nail it. Sometimes a plastic frog will too. Ocasionally they will not spook.


----------

